# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Security Tool

## bolshoy kot

*Security Tool* - классический "лжеантивирус".
Программа распространяется как файл "install.exe", после запуска создает подпапку в папке "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data", имя этой подпапки состоит из цифр. Внутри этой подпапки также создаются файлы *.bat и *.exe, имя которых совпадает с именем папки. Задача BAT-файла состоит, в том, чтобы удалить файл "install.exe" (это действие повторяется до того, пока файл не перестанет существовать) и запустить *.exe-файл с параметром "/i". После чего в трее появляются две иконки - иконка "антивируса" Security Tool и иконка "красный щит", имитирующая стандартную иконку *Центра обеспечения безопасности Windows*. Интерфейс "антивируса" сообщает о наличии на компьютере вирусов (что на деле не так). Программа выдает различные запугивающие пользователя сообщения - например, о том, что файл заражен Lsas.Blaster.Keyloger, который пытается отправить данные кредитной карты злоумышленнику.

Удаление:
Возможно, для удаления программы достаточно удалить ее EXE-файл (или переименовать его) и удалить запись в реестре (разделы HKLM\Run и HCKU\Run). Вот инструкция по удалению: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/viru...-security-tool

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Если удалить SecurityTool так просто, почему эта инструкция состоит более чем из 20 шагов?

----------


## bolshoy kot

*Matias*, не проверял. Но из замеченных признаков "тула" нашел только эту папку и запись в реестре. Про запись в реестре написать забыл, сейчас дописал.

----------

